# new western hts snowplow on f-150



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

HI, JUST got a new western hts snowplow for my 2001 f-150 crewcab 4x4 4.6L Any videos on how to plow with them. how deep the snow should be is first, and second this float that comes on when the plow is down. thanks for any info. I am disabled and cannot lift or snowblow anymore. i have a u driveway that is dirt-not much gravel left. we got 3in last night and 1 more today in poconos,pa
:waving:


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi and welcome.

First off, a 3+" base on dirt, is good after a couple on runs over it. Even without plow shoes.

We had a 2001 F 150/ 7 1/2' Western Std Poly set up at work a few years back and it worked good. So have at it. Watch the shoulders or you will be tearing up the grass.

U shapes are tough but just plow them like an H and you will be fine.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks,so your saying 3in packed ,snow driveway is where i should be all winter?and any more snow could be plowed without digging in my dirt drivway. THE shoulders i found out already on my left side, just a littel dirt pile only on idle speed gee. WHAT ABOUT THIS FLOAT LIGHT ON CONTROLER?


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

about that float light,with the light on the plow will follow the contours of the surface your plowing.
Seeing how your gravel and not asphalt until ground freezes up when you lower the blade just bump the control up a little and try to skim the surface. It takes some getting used too.The light should go off when you do this.When your done if the driveway is hacked up you can back drag it in float to smooth everything out and hope it freezes smooth and then your ready for the next time. Have fun


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks rustyk, this weekend will be perfect on the mountain they say 8-10 below zero high 10 nice. should i just keep driving on driveway to pack down min 3in? then plow anything over 3in. thanks.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

I think the reason for packing in the first 3'' is to form a base over the gravel to freeze up and give you a hard surface to plow on.
Once you get your base set plow any depth of snow you want.Be it 1'' our 1'.You'll get it done,once you get the hang of it you'll be driving around looking for friends and neighbors to help out.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

any video links to show this western hts snowplow doing a dirt drivway with a f-150.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

i seen 1 video of this plow at work, a little scary when he was going foward on straight ground an hit a bump or ice chunk the bottom of plow folded in an was back to norm in a second, but the noise it made wow. did not sound good but i am a newbie. is that normal?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes that's normal. It's called tripping. And it's loud and kinda violent.

What else you want to know?


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks dieselss, thats good to know, tripping; last i new is was colorfull and fun 35 years ago, ha ha. but seriously will the plow angle up left and right on a tilted road- driveway in float? were at -10 below zero now,sat and sun -0 -8 below. i would say my ground is frozen solid. cant wait to use this new plow. Do you turn your plow all the way left or right when plowing? or do i fine tune the left -right turning to get snow removed? thanks:waving:


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

troutman;2115993 said:


> Do you turn your plow all the way left or right when plowing? or do i fine tune the left -right turning to get snow removed? thanks:waving:


Not quite sure I understand this question fully.

And you probably will never find the kinds of videos you want on youtube because every snow plow guys names their video "Snow Plowing" hahah

Have you read the manual at all? That would have explained the float mode and a few of your other questions.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

in float mode, plowing straight driveway, would you turn plow all the way right to push snow to the right? or tweek how much you turn the blade to right for max snow removal. remember i never did this before, thanks. and my own drivway only.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

Basically, you can have the plow turned any direction you want to plow- you have to decide where you want to push the snow. The truck will push easier if it is angled at first. Then it can be more straight to clean up if need be.
Use the Float function (light on) to keep the plow down when you go over uneven terrain.

In a driveway you probly won't trip it very often and when you do it won't shake you out of your seat- you probly won't be driving that fast in a driveway. Its more for somebody hitting a curb or manhole cover in a parking lot going 25 mph.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes i read this pos manual, it only talks about the big plows,2 blades,wings, no good for me.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Troutman, 

Just do it man.... 

Angle the blade if truck is not handling the depth.. 2",3" up to 6" probably no big deal. Above that I would angle the blade first pass. 

With a U shaped drive you need to look at where you can put the snow. If you can push it in straight lines and can push the snow and stack it deep enough away from the edge of the drive, that is a good thing. Push it out the way as far as you can. You do not want to be halfway through the year and have no where to put the stuff. 

Pushing snow will scrape better vs back dragging so push it where you can. 

Push the snow to where you want it and once you get a few feet back from the pile slowly roll off the gas and lift the blade. Wont take long to figure it out. 

I tend to wait until the ground is frozen before I go out. You will tear up the yard if its not solid of soft. Shoes probably help but I don't use them. 

Others with way more experience here will chime in but it's not that hard and you will figure it out...


----------



## AMW Landscaping (May 20, 2015)

troutman;2116068 said:


> Yes i read this pos manual, it only talks about the big plows,2 blades,wings, no good for me.


The basic functions of a big plow or little plow or any of them are the same with the exception of a few more buttons on some. Float will do the same thing for all the plows. Manual should have plenty of information on float and angle and all that


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't have to go full lock all the time, HOWEVER.....when there's a big pile and you try to push, the safeties in the plow WILL TURN it full lock for you.
Couple things to remember. Which ever angle you do, the way the plow is going, that edge will lift up last. So be aware of that over grass.
Speed plays a factor in the bite you can take. Along with depth of snow.
Try and plan your moves ahead of time, so as to not plow over the same spot more then once.
As was said, operate the plow when it's in the air, and as your coming up to the pile, start to raise the plow as your hitting it.
It's a plow not a bulldozer, don't ram piles.
Do you best to limit your electrical accessories while plowing, and if possible put the truck on a trickle charger after plowing.
What else?


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks ggb6259 the ground is frozen alright -10 this morning all through monday high 10+. i got the room to push piles back, GREAT IDEA, WE GET ALOT of snow., in the poconos, straight sounds better then following the u driveway.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

thanks to you again dieselss; i will not ram piles with my truck, thats for my other toy bulldozer. ha ha no i dont own one. I AM READY, JUST go slow after my coffee. thanks again i will let you know how i did:waving:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Copy. And the saying around here is. No pics......it didn't happen. Let's see the set up your working with


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

will do just have to get some help on photo and upload


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

https://attachment.outlook.office.ne...tlook.live.com i hope this worked not very easy. LOVE IT, WANT MORE SNOW NOW.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

how can i post my truck with plow? took photo and video on phone. downloaded on my main computer


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Advanced reply, inset images.


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=1540 I MADE A ALBUM AN PUT MY PHOTO THERE. DONT KNOW IF THIS ONE WORKED


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Worked. Not bad


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Just take the flags off and you're good to go! Thumbs Up


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

kolwnmstr;2116430 said:


> Just take the flags off and you're good to go! Thumbs Up


Take off? I read keep them on,shows wind directions,and you know where your plow is faceing and how high it is up. You must be veteran plower. Never heard of that


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He meant just the flags not the poles


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes got it. But I'm that kinda guy that likes to leave tags on, hell I do it with my shirts and pants my wife yells at me but hey I like it. 5 in new snow coming Monday can't wait now


----------



## troutman (Feb 11, 2016)

THANK EVERY ONE, you have been very kind, nicest site I've been on


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure you get action shots while plowing. We all love plow porn


----------

